# UK Ironman (bolton)



## uge (16 Nov 2011)

Anyone who has ride the bike part of UK Ironman?.


----------



## Arsen Gere (17 Nov 2011)

No. It will be my first time this year. 
However some of our club did the ironman last year. They say the course is fine, it has a steady climb that you have to do 3 times. Someone crashed on the descent last year. But 112 miles and 7000ft of climbing it sounds quite tough to me. The profile is on the Ironman website.
10 of us doing it this year.
The marathon is not flat either around 1600ft in that one.

I'm sure some of the posters here live in the Bolton area and will know the course.


----------



## uge (17 Nov 2011)

Arsen Gere said:


> No. It will be my first time this year.
> However some of our club did the ironman last year. They say the course is fine, it has a steady climb that you have to do 3 times. Someone crashed on the descent last year. But 112 miles and 7000ft of climbing it sounds quite tough to me. The profile is on the Ironman website.
> 10 of us doing it this year.
> The marathon is not flat either around 1600ft in that one.
> ...



ok, thanks, i have found a web site about this race: http://www.energypics.co.uk/index.html


----------

